# Magnets for Your Meat Locker



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my! Those are so precious!!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL! It strikes me funny that we would think them precious, but that's exactly what I thought too. Shoot, with all the school work I put on the fridge, having the pull-apart body parts should lend enough magnet for most of it.


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

Those are fun! I'm thinking that my daughter would be less than happy if I tried to hang up her school work with Zombie parts! Maybe if I could find a werewolf or skeleton.......


----------

